# Lack of Blocks makes Flex useless



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just like title says.
Can't even get a single block week to week anymore.
I am in Springfield, VA area.
This is useless.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

what? i go to Springfield VA and i can get blocks easily. The only complaint i have about this warehouse are the farther routes. Sometimes they will send you 40 miles away. They need to open more warehouses in the DMV area.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe because I've forfeited blocks 2-3 days in advance? 
I let the app assign blocks to me, I don't do it the day they're released.
That may be the issue here.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Maybe because I've forfeited blocks 2-3 days in advance?
> I let the app assign blocks to me, I don't do it the day they're released.
> That may be the issue here.


They rarely assign blocks to people.. I get a block assigned like maybe one or two times a month lol. What i do is to get blocks at 10pm++ and during the day there are open blocks.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe that's my problem then. i will try at 10pm


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yup I typically get assigned one block every two weeks. Your best bet is to get the 10 pm freebies. Good luck! Also some open up mid day when people forfeit them.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I tried last night for 10pm freebies and came up empty.
Kinda wish they texted you or emailed to let you know


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Just refresh your phone right at just before 10PM. I've never had a problem getting something if I wanted it (though again, it's only been two weeks for me). I suppose it depends on where you live, I'll grant.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Alright I will try right before 10pm tonite.
I am not holding my breath LOL


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm in Springfield, VA too. Hoping to grab a block tomorrow. Trying the 10pm check for the first time tonight....

I think the warehouse location is great but they really are screwing us over on gas and mileage making us drive to Woodbridge to Fairfax to Arlington like they did my last day. I didn't know we were allowed to say "hey, this route is unreasonable....." So i'm gonna try and be more forward about looking at the route and declining it if it's ridiculous.

Well that sucked! It had a 4 hour open block, I swiped to accept/confirm the shift. But when the screen refreshed, it wasn't there. No idea why....


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Anyone know why I wouldnt be able to see available blocks all the sudden? I am in Philly and every night at 10pm there have been blocks untill last night and tonight. Blocks are usually available all day every day here. This makes no sense. Someone please help. Also, i received 5 notifications blocks were available today and i attempted to grab all 5 in a matter of one second of the notification with zero success. I really feel this is a glitch in the app but cant seem to get Amazon to help. My apologies for the wall of text as my first post. PLEASE HELP! Limepro?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

It happens. As they add more drivers it's competitive. You have to jump on blocks when they show and even then sometimes you won't get them.


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Yeah but blocks have been available all day and night here for months on end. You're telling me that overnight now theres 500 more drivers? Doesnt make sense.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

William Sheldon said:


> Yeah but blocks have been available all day and night here for months on end. You're telling me that overnight now theres 500 more drivers? Doesnt make sense.


 Hate to keep repeating myself, but this is a "noted pattern" that some drivers tend to fall into. Not all, but a lot! I experienced the same thing. Able to grab blocks every day, see and grab blocks on the fly for at least 2 months. Did at least 6 blocks a week. then all the sudden the switch went off! Unable to grab blocks at 10pm, no notifications. It happens overnight!

I was sidelined from Aug 9th until last week when it seemed the switch went back to partially on. I've done 3 blocks this week and getting more notifications. I heard the same things......... what??? overnight I all the sudden got slower than everyone else grabbing blocks!!?? uuuuuhhhh...... NO!

Honestly, it's unexplainable and if you read enough here, you'll find you're not alone.

throwawayegg..............that is THE GAME!  That's exactly how it goes. You have to figure out how to play the game.

Just grabbed a 12 to 4 block! So, my "lock out" period seems to be ending? Why......WhoTF knows!!??


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

So basicaly you're saying theres no rhyme or reason and Amazon just likes to screw with people. If you ssk me, it seems like a great way to chase away hardworking people looking to make a buck.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

William Sheldon said:


> So basicaly you're saying theres no rhyme or reason and Amazon just likes to screw with people. If you ssk me, it seems like a great way to chase away hardworking people looking to make a buck.


It appears they dont ever want someone to claim flex logistics is their full time job. That has opened up uber and prime now to lawsuits and perhaps they fear their fate will be the same.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

This job is definitely not for people that aren't proactive either prime now or logistics. If I waited for them to assign me blocks I would get nothing or I would be stuck doing restaurant delivery which I don't want either to happen.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> throwawayegg..............that is THE GAME!  That's exactly how it goes. You have to figure out how to play the game.


So is there more to this game besides being proactive about checking the app throughout the day and at 10:00pm? Like I've seen people mention "this is how people trade shifts". Basically, I saw a group of guys at the warehouse last time, 7 of them, they seemed like buddies all huddled around their phones. I didn't pay attention to what they were doing but now I'm thinking they must have been trading shifts.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

throwawaygg said:


> So is there more to this game besides being proactive about checking the app throughout the day and at 10:00pm? Like I've seen people mention "this is how people trade shifts". Basically, I saw a group of guys at the warehouse last time, 7 of them, they seemed like buddies all huddled around their phones. I didn't pay attention to what they were doing but now I'm thinking they must have been trading shifts.


"Trading" shifts would basically be one person forfeiting a shift and another trying to be fast enough to pick it up before someone else does. You can't choose who gets your forfeited shift, can only give someone a heads up to be refreshing. It goes up for grabs and who ever is fastest wins!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

They don't really notice any hardworking people and seems not concerned either. They are concerned with numbers and amassing a large on demand work force. My closest guess is they want a constant flow of new people to onboard and get routes so they can then have the people in the system and get more data.

Again.....I always say this, I really have no clue, I only take educated guess's and I say educated because i've tried everything in my power to do things different but always got the same result. I changed, phones, providers, home internet connections, different times, different ways and I could go on and on and on..... Nothing made a difference. Than one day, back to getting blocks.

There is way more to this game than meets the eye for sure!

Oh....and the guys huddling around...they are probably waiting around to grab open blocks on the fly. Otherwise known as "fishing"!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

throwawaygg said:


> So is there more to this game besides being proactive about checking the app throughout the day and at 10:00pm? Like I've seen people mention "this is how people trade shifts". Basically, I saw a group of guys at the warehouse last time, 7 of them, they seemed like buddies all huddled around their phones. I didn't pay attention to what they were doing but now I'm thinking they must have been trading shifts.


limepro says a lot with MANY fewer words than I do. Read between his lines. I'll keep this one short. The word "checking" the app is no appropriate, some call it' "stalking", others liken it to being a "crackhead". Treat it more like a competition. If you show up for the competition at 10:01 pm, game over!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> limepro says a lot with MANY fewer words than I do. Read between his lines. I'll keep this one short. The word "checking" the app is no appropriate, some call it' "stalking", others liken it to being a "crackhead". Treat it more like a competition. If you show up for the competition at 10:01 pm, game over!


That is to much "work" for some people, I have actually seen people complain that they have to refresh to get blocks, the $1k+ a week to look at the app for 15 minutes "off the clock" each day seems like a fair trade off. Once you get that first block the others come easier, especially once you learn the system.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

limepro said:


> That is to much "work" for some people, I have actually seen people complain that they have to refresh to get blocks, the $1k+ a week to look at the app for 15 minutes "off the clock" each day seems like a fair trade off. Once you get that first block the others come easier, especially once you learn the system.


I'll be the first to admit i'm one of those people who ***** plenty about the process! I don't like it but deal with it. 
The only way to make $1k for us logistics guys is to do 2 blocks a day, 7 days a week. Don't know many who can or will do that?
Obviously I haven't figured it out yet. I have to spend way more than 15 minutes to get a block on the fly. Literally need to have my phone in my hand all morning if I really want to work and catch a block on the fly. Sometimes takes a few hours to get the block.
Today will be 4 days in a row i've been able to grab a block so who knows.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'll be the first to admit i'm one of those people who ***** plenty about the process! I don't like it but deal with it.
> The only way to make $1k for us logistics guys is to do 2 blocks a day, 7 days a week. Don't know many who can or will do that?
> Obviously I haven't figured it out yet. I have to spend way more than 15 minutes to get a block on the fly. Literally need to have my phone in my hand all morning if I really want to work and catch a block on the fly. Sometimes takes a few hours to get the block.
> Today will be 4 days in a row i've been able to grab a block so who knows.


For prime now there are patterns to when blocks are released throughout the day, figuring that out is half the battle, the rest is being fast enough to get it.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

I didn't know how good I had it that first week. I have tried for blocks every night for a week and the only available blocks have been 2 hours at 6am. It's so annoying. It's 10:00 at night, I don't wanna find out last minute I get a 6am shift. Barely enough time to squeeze in 6 hours sleep! 

Not to mention, the warehouse is 25 minutes from my house. (with no traffic) Driving 50 minutes total, plus driving time to do the deliveries....for a 2 hour block. It's not worth it at all. I have a 2 hour block tomorrow. I guess I'm doing it.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Amazonflexa (Aug 23, 2016)

throwawaygg said:


> I didn't know how good I had it that first week. I have tried for blocks every night for a week and the only available blocks have been 2 hours at 6am. It's so annoying. It's 10:00 at night, I don't wanna find out last minute I get a 6am shift. Barely enough time to squeeze in 6 hours sleep!
> 
> Not to mention, the warehouse is 25 minutes from my house. (with no traffic) Driving 50 minutes total, plus driving time to do the deliveries....for a 2 hour block. It's not worth it at all. I have a 2 hour block tomorrow. I guess I'm doing it.


Lets us know how it goes.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I was wondering if it Amazon gives preference to drivers that are at or near the station. I am 15-25 minutes from mine and find it hard to see shifts and pick them up during the day. I've used both an Android and IPhone with little luck. 
I have seen one hour shifts open up 7 minutes before it started and the drivers hanging out at or near the station are able to take the block. Maybe I'll camp out a bit after my 4 hour shift tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

throwawaygg said:


> I didn't know how good I had it that first week. I have tried for blocks every night for a week and the only available blocks have been 2 hours at 6am. It's so annoying. It's 10:00 at night, I don't wanna find out last minute I get a 6am shift. Barely enough time to squeeze in 6 hours


You should have been around when they released at midnight!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I liked midnight, less people awake to grab blocks :-\

g


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

TBone said:


> I was wondering if it Amazon gives preference to drivers that are at or near the station. I am 15-25 minutes from mine and find it hard to see shifts and pick them up during the day. I've used both an Android and IPhone with little luck.
> I have seen one hour shifts open up 7 minutes before it started and the drivers hanging out at or near the station are able to take the block. Maybe I'll camp out a bit after my 4 hour shift tomorrow and Friday.


I wonder this too!! Because when I open the screen to schedule an open block it shows were I am location wise. They're using data to find out where we are when posting the blocks....wouldn't be surprised.



UberPasco said:


> You should have been around when they released at midnight!


And they never updated the info in the app!! It still says check the app at midnight for blocks. I didn't know it was 10pm till I found you guys <3 It's useless though, every-time I check at 10pm it's always a 2 hour block for 6am. No thanks.

I ended up forfeiting my block today because I just did not feel like going for $36. I have a 4 hour block at least tomorrow.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

throwawaygg said:


> I wonder this too!! Because when I open the screen to schedule an open block it shows were I am location wise. They're using data to find out where we are when posting the blocks....wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> And they never updated the info in the app!! It still says check the app at midnight for blocks. I didn't know it was 10pm till I found you guys <3 It's useless though, every-time I check at 10pm it's always a 2 hour block for 6am. No thanks.
> 
> I ended up forfeiting my block today because I just did not feel like going for $36. I have a 4 hour block at least tomorrow.


Not for nothing, but if you take the 6-8A you'll most likely end up grabbing more during the day. And I will grab the 8-10P sometimes just for the extra $56 (NOT $36).


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Not for nothing, but if you take the 6-8A you'll most likely end up grabbing more during the day. And I will grab the 8-10P sometimes just for the extra $56 (NOT $36).


Why is it $56? Are you including tips? I guess I just don't like counting on those because who knows.

Maybe I'll do the 6am block sometime and see if I can pick up more.  Worth a try!

Speaking of which, is there any data/info on busiest days? weekdays vs weekends, for example?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

throwawaygg said:


> Why is it $56? Are you including tips? I guess I just don't like counting on those because who knows.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the 6am block sometime and see if I can pick up more.  Worth a try!
> 
> Speaking of which, is there any data/info on busiest days? weekdays vs weekends, for example?


Yeah $56 is average, I start going through my delivery slip and do some polling if it drops below that.
"Hello! Remember me? I delivered 2 cases of Dasani, a pillow, and a box of Clump&Seal on Tues day night. I wanted to thank you for the tip you left. You did tip, right? No, that's OK, I'll wait."


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

TBone said:


> I was wondering if it Amazon gives preference to drivers that are at or near the station. I am 15-25 minutes from mine and find it hard to see shifts and pick them up during the day. I've used both an Android and IPhone with little luck.
> I have seen one hour shifts open up 7 minutes before it started and the drivers hanging out at or near the station are able to take the block. Maybe I'll camp out a bit after my 4 hour shift tomorrow and Friday.


Camping helps but I dont think it affects availability. I live thirty minutes from the center and will get offered blocks starting in ten minutes.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have seen blocks when I was out of state and checking my earnings and there happens to be something available, I don't think location matters.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Camping helps but I dont think it affects availability. I live thirty minutes from the center and will get offered blocks starting in ten minutes.


I'm glad I'm not alone in living 30 min from the warehouse. How do you rationalize the gas money spent driving to and from, in addition to gas money for the deliveries? I forfeited a 2 hour block this week because I just don't see how it's worth it. I had a 4 hour block today and drove 80 miles. I low-ball budget .25 a mile, so I spent $20 in gas to earn $72. (not counting tips)


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

throwawaygg said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone in living 30 min from the warehouse. How do you rationalize the gas money spent driving to and from, in addition to gas money for the deliveries? I forfeited a 2 hour block this week because I just don't see how it's worth it. I had a 4 hour block today and drove 80 miles. I low-ball budget .25 a mile, so I spent $20 in gas to earn $72. (not counting tips)


On average I drive 45-50 miles per 4 hour block from leaving home to getting back home. and use about $6-7 worth of gas in the process. It's worth it in my opinion.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

throwawaygg said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone in living 30 min from the warehouse. How do you rationalize the gas money spent driving to and from, in addition to gas money for the deliveries? I forfeited a 2 hour block this week because I just don't see how it's worth it. I had a 4 hour block today and drove 80 miles. I low-ball budget .25 a mile, so I spent $20 in gas to earn $72. (not counting tips)


How do you justify commuting to any job? Unless you live at your job you will always have a commute so that is ridiculous to even ask. You also didn't spend $20 in gas, your .25 should include maintenance, depreciation, insurance, gas, etc. If you get 25 mpg and spend $2.29 per gallon you are at roughly .10 per mile in gas. The older your car the less depreciation costs but higher possible maintenance. If you have no break downs and only take into account brakes, tires, oil changes and other routine maintenance your costs are relatively low, so depending on your vehicle $.25 is a good figure on actual expenses.

In a 4 hour block lets say you drive 100 miles and make $100 after tips.
Your actual cost is $.25 per mile or $25 so take that out immediately $75 now you must also pay taxes we will say it is 25% but you have write offs 100 miles @ $.54 per mile so you are only being taxed on $46 of income or $11.50.

$100
- $25
-$11.50
=63.50/4 = $15.88 per hour for mindless easy work. I know I average more than the $25 per hour figure but I used that as a base.

Now figure out what job you would have if you weren't doing this and compare mean wages and figure which you would be better off doing. Also keep in mind you can also write off more on your taxes than just mileage as long as it pertains to business. I write off half my monthly phone bill since it is used for both personal and business, clothing if you purchased any to do this job. If you do it correct you will be paying less than 10% of all monies earned in taxes but to be safe put aside 25% and treat what you don't pay in taxes as a tax refund that you maintained yourself. Also start a retirement account and put as much as you can into it. The ones living week to week will be hurting when tax time comes.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

limepro said:


> Unless you live at your job you will always have a commute so that is ridiculous to even ask.


I was simply asking how they felt about the cost of the commute, in addition to the driving cost of deliveries, since they live a similar distance from the warehouse as me.... It blows when I have a delivery that takes me 25 miles the opposite direction of my house and I have to drive all that way to get back home.

Yes, I meant that I budget .25/mile for everything. Gas, maintenance, insurance, etc.

Thank you for insight though, it is helpful.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

The closer you are to the station, the better your odds of picking up a block. It has nothing to do with GPS or algorithms or other BS. It's simple math: If I am 38 min away, I cannot pick up a block after xx:27 because I cannot make it in time. If I drive 15min closer, I extend my pickup deadline to xx:42 and so on. The further you are away, the less blocks you have a chance at and, inversely, the closer the more you have (with less competition).
That being said, if you constantly hit "Update my Availability" instead of "Schedule Open Blocks", your success rate might suffer a tad.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

Also, I wouldn't belittle our own work and effort by calling it "mindless easy work". Driving comes with risk as does dealing with deliveries. People are murdered. Yes, it is usually easy, but there are major risks associated with this job.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

throwawaygg said:


> I was simply asking how they felt about the cost of the commute, in addition to the driving cost of deliveries, since they live a similar distance from the warehouse as me.... It blows when I have a delivery that takes me 25 miles the opposite direction of my house and I have to drive all that way to get back home.
> 
> Yes, I meant that I budget .25/mile for everything. Gas, maintenance, insurance, etc.
> 
> Thank you for insight though, it is helpful.


If you live 30 miles from the warehouse, your commute home should never be more than 30 miles. You will always stop back at the warehouse to end your block unless your route takes you closer to home, then it is from your last stop to home. I have done that commute for 2 hrs and it sucks. But usually I am able to pick up a second (or 3rd or 4th) that makes it more than worthwhile. It still doesn't stop me from picking up an 8-10P occasionally. Amazcrack.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

throwawaygg said:


> I was simply asking how they felt about the cost of the commute, in addition to the driving cost of deliveries, since they live a similar distance from the warehouse as me.... It blows when I have a delivery that takes me 25 miles the opposite direction of my house and I have to drive all that way to get back home.
> 
> Yes, I meant that I budget .25/mile for everything. Gas, maintenance, insurance, etc.
> 
> Thank you for insight though, it is helpful.


I live about 25 minutes from the warehouse but taking everything into account it makes sense. I also count my miles from the time I leave my house to the time I get home. The average is ~50 per 2 hour block and I average $32 per hour before expenses. Bad part about miami are all the tolls and unless you want to be late and deactivated they are unavoidable at times.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

throwawaygg said:


> Also, I wouldn't belittle our own work and effort by calling it "mindless easy work". Driving comes with risk as does dealing with deliveries. People are murdered. Yes, it is usually easy, but there are major risks associated with this job.


I'm not belittling it but compared to other jobs it is very easy and I enjoy it 99% of the time.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> If you live 30 miles from the warehouse, your commute home should never be more than 30 miles. You will always stop back at the warehouse to end your block unless your route takes you closer to home, then it is from your last stop to home. I have done that commute for 2 hrs and it sucks. But usually I am able to pick up a second (or 3rd or 4th) that makes it more than worthwhile. It still doesn't stop me from picking up an 8-10P occasionally. Amazcrack.


I never go back to warehouse after my last delivery, I just go home and bring any bags back with me the next time I go. Is that against the rules? I've done it for 3 weeks, no problems.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

limepro said:


> I'm not belittling it but compared to other jobs it is very easy and I enjoy it 99% of the time.


I do appreciate your insight. I guess I've just been feeling stressed about this job lately because it's putting a lot of miles on my car that I was already concerned about. 125K miles on my engine isn't that bad, but it isn't that good either. I'm not an uber driver so this is a whole new world for me. I work from home as a writer and I'm trying to supplement my income.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

throwawaygg said:


> I never go back to warehouse after my last delivery, I just go home and bring any bags back with me the next time I go. Is that against the rules? I've done it for 3 weeks, no problems.


I'm pretty sure you can figure out how to go "back" to the warehouse so that it benefits you in your tax reporting. And yes, technically against the rules, but each station enforces differently.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

Well I read this thread and i have to say, this is all assuming that the app and the process are even fair. Right.....right?

I mean that's like saying that if I meet all the requirements for a job as listed, I will be hired.....and that might be true, except the hiring managers are always the deciding factor....

But hey just keep believing it is just a matter of refreshing for 15 min. or whatever....


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> The closer you are to the station, the better your odds of picking up a block. It has nothing to do with GPS or algorithms or other BS. It's simple math: If I am 38 min away, I cannot pick up a block after xx:27 because I cannot make it in time. If I drive 15min closer, I extend my pickup deadline to xx:42 and so on. The further you are away, the less blocks you have a chance at and, inversely, the closer the more you have (with less competition).


This is emphatically not my experience. I've been offered blocked a few minutes before start times when I was well over 20 minutes away. I might not be able to take the blocks but they ARE being offered, at least to me.

As for justifying the expense of travel to the warehouse? One block is usually 40-something miles round trip and maybe once over mid-50s. I've only once had more than 90 miles with two blocks in a day...$144 for 90 miles traveled is far better than one can do on Uber/Lyft where even getting $1/mile can be a trial.
I'm sure it's very different elsewhere but even today I was way deep in the utmost corner of the valley, about 25 miles from home and yet it was a 57 mile round trip. I suppose it helps that the warehouse is in a pretty central location.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> This is emphatically not my experience. I've been offered blocked a few minutes before start times when I was well over 20 minutes away. I might not be able to take the blocks but they ARE being offered, at least to me.


The question wasn't about being _offered_ blocks, it was about picking them up. Without question it is an advantage to be closer to the station. You are able to try for more blocks than if you were further away. If I am home I have to stop trying at xx:25. If I really want to work, I drive towards the warehouse, knowing what my new travel duration is and pulling over close to 'block drop'. By the time a block gets dropped at xx:47 the number of people who could possibly pick it up is drastically reduced.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

throwawaygg said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone in living 30 min from the warehouse. How do you rationalize the gas money spent driving to and from, in addition to gas money for the deliveries? I forfeited a 2 hour block this week because I just don't see how it's worth it. I had a 4 hour block today and drove 80 miles. I low-ball budget .25 a mile, so I spent $20 in gas to earn $72. (not counting tips)


I do Flex in Seattle so I can make all my deliveries from fulfillment center to last drop off while only putting 10 or so miles on my car. I hear Prime Now people do 100-200 over the course of a day. My car gets 38 mpg on the highway so the drive to the fulfillment center isn't too bad.

Like you I will never do less than a 4 hour block.

I feel like I profit much more than if I did Uber. I typically do three trips a week and still only fill up once a week.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> The closer you are to the station, the better your odds of picking up a block. It has nothing to do with GPS or algorithms or other BS. It's simple math: If I am 38 min away, I cannot pick up a block after xx:27 because I cannot make it in time. If I drive 15min closer, I extend my pickup deadline to xx:42 and so on. The further you are away, the less blocks you have a chance at and, inversely, the closer the more you have (with less competition).
> That being said, if you constantly hit "Update my Availability" instead of "Schedule Open Blocks", your success rate might suffer a tad.


To be fair, someone was saying you're more likely to be offered a block when you're closer to the fulfillment center as if the app uses your location to decide whether to offer you a block, I think that's simply not true.

You're correct it's easier to actually DO a block when you're closer.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

throwawaygg said:


> I do appreciate your insight. I guess I've just been feeling stressed about this job lately because it's putting a lot of miles on my car that I was already concerned about. 125K miles on my engine isn't that bad, but it isn't that good either. I'm not an uber driver so this is a whole new world for me. I work from home as a writer and I'm trying to supplement my income.


Yeah that's a legitimate concern, some things I would consider are the type of car. Do you have a Toyota or Volvo? Cars known to get 200k miles and not miss a beat. What is your fuel efficiency?

Do you shut off your car at every delivery? How often do you shift gears?


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

Sorry, quote reply on my phone. Unfortunately I drive a manual 2-door coupe so it's not the best for deliveries. I get like 23 mpg. I only leave the car running if it's a house in a safe neighborhood. But I get a lot of apartment buildings so I have to shut off the car. 

I'm so blown! No scheduled shifts this week. And I have 100% open availability. I'm inclined to believe they do rate drivers...the only thing I've done wrong was forfeit a shift with 44 minutes before start time. I missed it by 1 minute also...I kind of got into it with the warehouse manager today. It wasn't major but he was being a dick & I wasn't taking his shit & he said "you do realize I'm here to help you?" Maybe he blacklisted me


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Hate to keep repeating myself, but this is a "noted pattern" that some drivers tend to fall into. Not all, but a lot! I experienced the same thing. Able to grab blocks every day, see and grab blocks on the fly for at least 2 months. Did at least 6 blocks a week. then all the sudden the switch went off! Unable to grab blocks at 10pm, no notifications. It happens overnight!
> 
> I was sidelined from Aug 9th until last week when it seemed the switch went back to partially on. I've done 3 blocks this week and getting more notifications. I heard the same things......... what??? overnight I all the sudden got slower than everyone else grabbing blocks!!?? uuuuuhhhh...... NO!
> 
> ...


When you train an animal, like say teaching a dog to sit, you give them a treat every time. Once the behavior is established you give them a treat every once in a while, making it random.

It's called intermittent reinforcement. If you're not familiar with it, Google it.

Oh, if you want a behavior to stop, you stop rewarding it. It will slowly go away. To reestablish it, just start reinforcing (rewarding) it a bit more for a while.

We're all just pigeons pecking at a disk to get a bit of feed.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When you train an animal, like say teaching a dog to sit, you give them a treat every time. Once the behavior is established you give them a treat every once in a while, making it random.
> 
> It's called intermittent reinforcement. If you're not familiar with it, Google it.
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure how to take your post!!?? But don't worry, I don't get offended easily!  
I'm ok with "training" but you have to know what you're being trained for. So, these "rewards" or "punishments" don't have much value if you don't have a clue what you're being rewarded or punished for.

All they are doing is making us more "ruthless" in our work. I now think about myself first and do what's best for me not the company. I've never approached a job in such a way in my life. If you don't do that with this gig it will pay worse than a minimum wage job. 
With that attitude......i'm doing much better both money wise and getting more blocks.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm not sure how to take your post!!?? But don't worry, I don't get offended easily!
> I'm ok with "training" but you have to know what you're being trained for. So, these "rewards" or "punishments" don't have much value if you don't have a clue what you're being rewarded or punished for.
> 
> All they are doing is making us more "ruthless" in our work. I now think about myself first and do what's best for me not the company. I've never approached a job in such a way in my life. If you don't do that with this gig it will pay worse than a minimum wage job.
> With that attitude......i'm doing much better both money wise and getting more blocks.


Ok, I'll be clearer. When you start you get plenty of blocks, make money, everything's cool. After a while it dries up, you have to work harder (watch for the blocks to pop up, monitor like mad--which you didn't have to do before nearly as much).

First they teach you to watch for blocks, and you're usually rewarded with plenty. After a while the rewards dry up and you have to work harder and harder to get one. You start to decide not to bother, but every once in a while you get a few in a row and you're then excited and spurred back into trying harder again.

Uber does it too. Get the newbies hooked then only reward the old drivers once in a while with a nice surge trip. Surge trips are actually the big rewards with uber.

I'm not kidding about Googling intermittent reinforcement. Read up on behaviorism. As one of my psych teachers said, if you only learn about one type of psychology, learn behaviorism, because it's the most useful.

Or read the book "Don't Shoot the Dog". It's very good at explaining it. Also if you want to train a dog, or any other animal, including humans.

If you control resources a person wants and/or needs you can train them to work for those, and HOW to work for them, pretty easily. The scary part is that you don't need to know you're being trained for it to work. And even when you find out what's going on, you tend to deny it, while still feeling the urge to do the learned behavior.

If you don't believe that you don't need to know I can give you an example.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Ok, I'll be clearer. When you start you get plenty of blocks, make money, everything's cool. After a while it dries up, you have to work harder (watch for the blocks to pop up, monitor like mad--which you didn't have to do before nearly as much).
> 
> First they teach you to watch for blocks, and you're usually rewarded with plenty. After a while the rewards dry up and you have to work harder and harder to get one. You start to decide not to bother, but every once in a while you get a few in a row and you're then excited and spurred back into trying harder again.
> 
> ...


 Wow....that's some pretty deep shit!  But......I can see your point. I just never dug down that deep to think about it.
It also reinforces my theory of the constant flow of new drivers and getting them into the system and the noted "patterns" of driver experiences. So, you're on to something.

That also reinforces my new "selfish" attitude. If it doesn't work for me, i'll make it work for me. I know people will give me crap about it but who cares. We all accept the consequences of our own actions in this gig. I was always a "company man", that's the generation I come from. But I adapt as needed.

Adding one more note.....someone mentioned it in another thread about "when blocks are easy to get they seem to be waiting for you or there for you". When blocks come hard it seems not matter what you do it makes no difference......NO BLOCKS FOR YOU!
So, along the lines of behavior modification. 
I don't think it's human interaction but again data and algorithms.


----------

